# Cattedown Wharves LSWR Tunnel, Plymouth - Oct. 2009



## Badoosh (Oct 26, 2009)

History is short on this one unfortunately but the the tunnel is a mere 48 yards in length & cuts through the historic Cattedown Bone Caves. Disused for a number of years, it was a branch of the London & South Western Railway with the track ending at Cattedown Fuel Terminal. Visited with theterrorwheel as part of a number of explores the same day. The main focus is the tunnel but i have included some exterior pics rather than put them in another post.

This works like new






Looking towards the West portal & yes we did!









Looking back from the west portal





West portal views

















Looking through the tunnel from the West portal with East portal in the backrgound





Inside the tunnel

































Inside on one of the sleepers, we found this. Haven't a clue what it was but it was heavy, just a shame part of it was missing. Hopefully some of you can shed some light on what it was & it's use....









East portal





















Many of the sleeper ties had been used on various railways, with some dating back over 100 years

































A short walk from the East portal, TTW looking like The Littlest Hobo 





Oh & we found this little fella doing some nifty footwork


----------



## Timmy (Oct 26, 2009)

i was planning on taking a look at this railway... damm you! i asked my dad about it but he said there wasnt much to see so i left it i wont be listening to him often then!

good find... when was it sunny in plymouth again?!?!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Oct 26, 2009)

nice 1! often thought about driving the landie through it on the way to rpb lol nice pics!


----------



## phill.d (Oct 26, 2009)

What a cute little tunnel, interesting branch line too.
I like that one


----------



## night crawler (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice explore and great photo's


----------



## theterrorwheel (Oct 29, 2009)

the little angry fella we found was great fun even if it did look like he was ready for fight, excellent report badoosh, dont think i can with pics as yours are to good


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 29, 2009)

Timmy said:


> i was planning on taking a look at this railway... damm you! i asked my dad about it but he said there wasnt much to see so i left it i wont be listening to him often then!
> 
> good find... when was it sunny in plymouth again?!?!



It was a sunny but windy day not long ago. Parents of Plymouthians will always be a good source of advice, especially when certain tunnels leading to an island are concerned 



kernowexpeditionary said:


> nice 1! often thought about driving the landie through it on the way to rpb lol nice pics!



Cheers dude. Give us some advance notice if you do but make it at night for some diffferent pics 



phill.d said:


> What a cute little tunnel, interesting branch line too.
> I like that one



It is a great little tunnel. Interesting history with all the different sleeper ties robbed from various railways too.



night crawler said:


> Nice explore and great photo's



Thanks NC. I don't think we could have picked a better day for the walk!


----------



## mk1kebab (Oct 30, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> It was a sunny but windy day not long ago. Parents of Plymouthians will always be a good source of advice, especially when certain tunnels leading to an island are concerned
> 
> tunnels ay???? tell me more!!! did you manage to see the entrance to the bone caves while you were down there?


----------



## graybags (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tunnel*

Fine set of pics there Badoosh, don't think i've ever seen such a "pimped" railway line before !

G


----------



## cardiffrail (Oct 30, 2009)

Great pic set and report there. Nice to see one with the track still down.


----------



## Timmy (Oct 30, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> It was a sunny but windy day not long ago. Parents of Plymouthians will always be a good source of advice, especially when certain tunnels leading to an island are concerned



 ooo that day is easy to pick out... i was in a field going sideways whiles kite buggying... well my dad does have his uses some times... just depends on if things have changed since then due to PCC but i will be on at him alittle more to see if theres something that hasnt been done on here then ill be the first to report on it...


----------



## spikey (Oct 30, 2009)

oooohh Badoosh is there truth in these tunnels, you speak of.

nice pics by the way


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. On the subject of the infamous urban myth tunnels of Plymouth,well, i think we all like to think that Plymouth's urban myth tunnels actually exist. There's certainly enough of us in the area now to give the highest chance of actually finding one & i certainly hope that someone does one day soon. A former employee of an old adventure centre has thrown new light on the subject but until photographic evidence is brought forth it's still a myth.


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Oct 30, 2009)

Really great pics Badoosh, I'm really impressed!


----------



## theterrorwheel (Nov 2, 2009)

as badoosh did so well with the actual tunnel pics here is just a few samples of the other stuff to see.


----------

